

Peer-to-peer markets [pdf] - deweerdt
http://papers.nber.org/tmp/95308-w21496.pdf

======
deweerdt
> Internet marketplaces also have managed to deal fairly successfully with the
> incentive problems that arise in long-distance and semi-anonymous trade, and
> in doing so have enabled the entry and participation of small suppliers and
> exible workers into many markets.

